
How can we really be producing value if we're all sitting around? - nreece
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/davenport/2008/10/is_web_20_living_on_thin_air.html
======
RKlophaus
I grew up on a farm--feeding cows, moving hay, clearing fields, etc. (There
are many great stories.) and am now, as a "technopreneur", on the exact other
end of the spectrum.

Even though I sometimes refer to my work as "moving electrons", I've never
questioned the value of technology as real work.

I look at technology as the catalyst that speeds up the reaction. Technology
helps you meet the right person or find the right product more quickly, buy
more easily, produce more predictably and less expensively, ship more
efficiently, etc.

We keep the gears moving, just like what the stimulus check was supposed to
do.

Actually, it would be interesting to calculate how much lift the stimulus
check gave to the economy, and then see how many days/weeks/months it takes
Facebook/Ebay/Amazon to generate the same amount of consumer spending.

